
Static lighting upsets our internal clocks - hovl
http://getsvet.tumblr.com/post/128705496759/static-lighting-upsets-our-internal-clocks
======
crispweed
Another idea, wear sunglasses. Indoors. In the evening.

~~~
hovl
Yeah, like gauss glasses –
[http://gausseyewear.com/](http://gausseyewear.com/)

